# Fight on the job



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Just witnessed a fight in the job between 2 Hispanic carpenters. The bigger guy got the better of the smaller guy. Police were called. I can imagine what tomorrow's JSA will be about.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

To good.

Both gone I would hope. Never put up with that crap on a site.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Had a situation years ago in my shop where two seemingly adult men reasoned that a physical altercation was going to be the route to settle a matter. 

Either could have stopped it but neither did. As a result, both were immediately made available to succeed elsewhere. Took their keys and credit cards on the spot and called cab for their transport. 

Didn't have to go home but they damn sure weren't going to stay here.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Guess I would have to fight with myself being a one man business. Then again sometimes my boss can be a a--


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Both fighters banned from job site. Thinks both were fired from their jobs. Entire job site stopped by the safety director for about 30 minutes after lunch for a spontaneous safety meeting on workplace violence. Held up production for 50-60 guys.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cajunhiker said:


> ...Held up production for 50-60 guys.


Couple of boneheads just cost somebody a whole lotta money.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Cajunhiker said:


> Both fighters banned from job site. Thinks both were fired from their jobs. Entire job site stopped by the safety director for about 30 minutes after lunch for a spontaneous safety meeting on workplace violence. Held up production for 50-60 guys.



Lol. What was the subject of the meeting. How to safely fist fight or proper safety gear to wearying a brawl.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> Lol. What was the subject of the meeting. How to safely fist fight or proper safety gear to wearying a brawl.


Lol yeah, keep your hard hat and safety glasses on during all fisticuffs lol ... 

It was a lecture about we are all men so act like men and not children; if someone is really aggravating you, say something to your foreman or the safety director and either you or the other guy will be reassigned to a different work area; and my favorite - be your brother's keeper and try to stop the fight instead of breaking out your cell phone to video record it. Lol. I'm guessing someone videoed the fight judging by that comment from the safety director. 

The general contractor on this job is KBR and they take this and all safety issues very serious. (I'm sure they are nervous about being sued). I knew a guy who got beat up on the job at a ship yard. He sued and got $300,000. Cha-Ching.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

KBR, You know what that stands for don't you. Kill, Bag, Replace. My bro in law worked for them in the desert overseas during the Bush war driving semi's. He is not a fan


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

KBR is way over zealous about safety at this job site, to the point that if something harmful did happen or if there was a close call, you would be afraid to report it for fear they would shut the job down and you would get fired by your boss for reporting it. Their zealous safety efforts actually have a reverse and negative effect on safety in reality because no one will report anything if they feel they can get away with not reporting it.

In fact, I'm told KBR did shut the entire job down for 2 days early in the project when an iron worker lost a fingernail. Not joking.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Was it a good fight at least?
When all efforts to stop a fight fail, you might as well pull up a chair!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

newyorkcity said:


> Was it a good fight at least?
> When all efforts to stop a fight fail, you might as well pull up a chair!



I totally agree with you...pull up a chair and take bets on who will win i


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

If it had been in Miami, the winner would have been promoted to project manager...!


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Just don't get in the middle of it and don't try to stop it. YOU WILL BE SUED. Now if they attack you, You have every right to protect yourself from somebody who is trying to kill you, so use whatever you need to make sure he does not get up PERIOD. That also sends a strong message that behind your smile and easy going personality is somebody you don't want to screw with.

JMHT


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

WTf ? What happened to good old days ? We would have these fights on jobs , when enough was enough , broke it up shook hands and went back to work ! Nobody sued, cried or got fired !


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cal said:


> WTf ? What happened to good old days ? We would have these fights on jobs , when enough was enough , broke it up shook hands and went back to work ! Nobody sued, cried or got fired !


Mostly because of stuff like this....:whistling2:

Nobody likes to lose...
Some worse than others...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I've had a few run ins on job sites. All have just been yelling though. The last one was a contractor asked me if I wanted him to frame in the drop in soaker tub or frame walls so the electrician could do his electrical. We are the same company, I said frame the walls I had some stuff to do in the basement. Then the interior designer chick showed up and freaked on him because the tub wasn't framed in. He thought I called and said he wasn't doing what I asked. He acused me of lying to him and saying things that weren't true. Well we got into a good yelling match over it.
At the end of the day most people are there to do the same thing. Get their work done.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

https://youtu.be/iPM1ifkOQ9s


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

drs said:


> Just don't get in the middle of it and don't try to stop it.


Not job related, or sorta. One time after work a friend and I are in the bar having a couple of pitchers of beer and playing pool. A fight breaks out between a Div 1 lineman and our little State College lineman. We have a couple of guys that are pushing 300# slamming each other all over the place and a couple of guys that weigh in around 160 soaking wet watching. With glee I might add, you dont always get front row seats to a fight like this. The manager comes running in and starts telling us to break them up. Well I hand her the pool cue and tell her to get all she wants or go get us another pitcher and these guys will wear out in just a few minutes. She went and got us more beer and the cops came and everybody was happy, except the two lineman.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Mostly because of stuff like this....:whistling2:
> 
> Nobody likes to lose...
> Some worse than others...


Same thing happened two weeks ago when a pastor tried to fire a grounds keeper
he pulled out a gun and started blasting away,
unfortunately for him the pastor was packing and shot him died :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

JERRYMAC said:


> Same thing happened two weeks ago when a pastor tried to fire a grounds keeper
> he pulled out a gun and started blasting away,
> unfortunately for him the pastor was packing and shot him died :whistling2:


Sounds like a right nice christian place of worship...:thumbup:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

how does it go? thou shall not kill? whatever. :laughing:


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

SchmitzPlumbing said:



> how does it go? thou shall not kill? whatever. :laughing:


Exactly, that's why it's good the pastor shot him or he'd have killed someone.


----------

